# Elegant mit einem Taster einen Antrieb ein & ausschalten



## KingShango (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte über einen Taster einen Antrieb ein-& ausschalten.
Ich könnte das machen, indem ich die Rückmeldung abfrage und zusätzlich eine Zeitverzögerung einbaue, die ich dann als Kriterium auswerte. Wie sieht denn die schönste Lösung aus ?


----------



## godi (8 Februar 2008)

Was willst du machen?
Einen Automatikbetrieb starten mit den Zeiten?

Für Handbetrieb und nur den Ausgang im Toggelbetrieb schalten:

```
U E 0.0
FP M0.0
X A0.0
= A0.0
```

godi


----------



## nade (10 Februar 2008)

Oder auch Stromstoßschaltung genannt.
Habe es auch so verstanden wie godi. Schneller gehts nimmer.
Oder soll es vielmehr eine Auschaltverzögerung sein? Sprich Motornachlauf bei loslassen vom Taster?


----------



## KingShango (11 Februar 2008)

Nee, das reicht schon. 
Genau so soll es sein.
Vielen vielen Dank.

Allerings muss ich das in KOP umsetzen.


----------



## godi (11 Februar 2008)

KingShango schrieb:


> Nee, das reicht schon.
> Genau so soll es sein.
> Vielen vielen Dank.
> 
> Allerings muss ich das in KOP umsetzen.



In Kop?
Wer verlangt den dass?
In Kop gibt es kein XOR! In Fup kann man es darstellen.

Du Kannst das XOR in KOP nur Händisch ausprogrammieren.
Frei nach dem Motto: ;-)
Q=(A_nicht und B) oder (A und B_nicht)

godi


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2008)

natürlich geht das auch in KOP, man muß nur seinen hirnschmalz mal in wallung bringen und sich an die grundkenntnisse erinnern ... wertetabelle sollte ein begriff sein und was ein XOR macht sollte man dazu auch noch wissen ... und aus der kombination folgt dann


```
Netzwerk 1

|   E 0.0      M 0.0       M 0.1
+---|   |------( P )-------(   )---|
|

Netzwerk 2

|   M 0.1      A 0.0       A 0.0
+---|   |------| / |---+---(   )---|
|                      |
|   M 0.1      A 0.0   |
+---| / |------|   |---+
|
```


----------



## godi (11 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> natürlich geht das auch in KOP, man muß nur seinen hirnschmalz mal in wallung bringen und sich an die grundkenntnisse erinnern ... wertetabelle sollte ein begriff sein und was ein XOR macht sollte man dazu auch noch wissen ... und aus der kombination folgt dann



Jo damit hast du natürlich recht! Bin am Anfang nur von einer direkten Übersetzung ausgegangen. ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Jo damit hast du natürlich recht! Bin am Anfang nur von einer direkten Übersetzung ausgegangen. ;-)



aber das ist doch die "direkte", bitorientierte übersetzung, oder?


----------



## godi (11 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber das ist doch die "direkte", bitorientierte übersetzung, oder?



Nein ist es nicht sonst hättest die Flanke auch noch in KOP ausprogrammieren müssen!


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht sonst hättest die Flanke auch noch in KOP ausprogrammieren müssen!



stümmt 


```
Netzwerk 1

|   M 0.0      E 0.0       M 0.1
+---| / |------|   |-------(   )---|
|

Netzwerk 2

|   E 0.0                  M 0.0
+---|   |------------------(   )---|
|

Netzwerk 3

|   M 0.1      A 0.0       A 0.0
+---|   |------| / |---+---(   )---|
|                      |
|   M 0.1      A 0.0   |
+---| / |------|   |---+
```


----------



## godi (11 Februar 2008)

Hehe!
Das habe ich mir gedacht das du das nicht auf dir sitzen lässt!


----------



## KingShango (11 Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------

